# Discontinued Sedation..help?



## renifejn (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi!

Child came in for sedation for MRI.  4 attempts to place IV for sedation and on 4th attempt was successful.  patient received nembutal and fentayl and did not become fully sedated so pt had second part of fentanyl injected when IV failed to work.  5th attempt was made but failed to work so attempts were stopped and patient recovered 60 minutes were spent with this.

would you use 99148-53 and 99150?  would the -53 modifier also go on the add on codes?


----------

